# Sex as a reason for divorce



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So I asked this question over in the Sex forum as was directed here.

Who here is an HD spouse who divorced an LD spouse primarily over your sex life? Do you regret this decision and would you do it again?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm HD. My husband was a well. Then he cut off sex completely.

It was a large part of why I divorced him.. not the only reason but very important.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I'm HD. My husband was a well. Then he cut off sex completely.
> 
> It was a large part of why I divorced him.. not the only reason but very important.


...and? It's actually the rest of the question that I'm most interested in.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OH yea I'd do it again.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I replied in your other thread.

I am HD, ex is LD although this was not how he was at the start of our relationship.
I am a communicator, he isn't.
I am touchy feely, he isn't.

I loved him, he loved me but in the end (17 yrs later) I ended the marriage. It was not about sex, it was about the lack of intimacy and connection. He told me he loved me but one day it dawned on me that if he truly loved me he would have fixed the problems. 
He knew what I needed to be happier and to feel connected yet he chose to ignore my needs.

I would do it again without hesitation. It was the most painful thing I have done but coming out the other side has been amazing. I had a huge amount of self realisation to go through, lots of reading and thinking and taking responsibility for my own part in it all.

It is almost 3 years post separation, I am deeply in love with a wonderful man. A new relationship was of no importance to me at the start of this journey, my goal was to be whole and happy but then I accidentally met him and we are a fantastic match.

All the best to you, keep chatting and build up a support network, you will need it.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Cletus said:


> So I asked this question over in the Sex forum as was directed here.
> 
> Who here is an HD spouse who divorced an LD spouse primarily over your sex life? Do you regret this decision and would you do it again?


Sex is a big deal, one of the reasons I'm divorced. She was a prude and never wanted to be adventurous. When I watched porn she gave me **** over it. 2 yrs post divorce I find out she was having cyber sex with some air force dude over webcam. Women......I'll keep my money and will half to charity and half to my kids if/when I die. she can keep the webcam though lol.


----------



## pandorabox (Dec 7, 2012)

aston said:


> Sex is a big deal, one of the reasons I'm divorced. She was a prude and never wanted to be adventurous. When I watched porn she gave me **** over it. 2 yrs post divorce I find out she was having cyber sex with some air force dude over webcam. Women......I'll keep my money and will half to charity and half to my kids if/when I die. she can keep the webcam though lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

